# tilde weg (keyboard problemen)

## stevena

Ik kan de tilde (dat golfje op het woord senor) niet meer tikken als ik grafisch zit.

Ik vermoed dat met het emergen van de nieuwe XFree er iets veranderd is aan mijn toetsenbordinstellingen.  Heb al wat geprutst aan mijn keyboardlayout maar krijg hem niet in orde.

Hij staat nu zo in mijn XFree86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "be"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

EndSection

```

Kent er iemand een oplossing?Last edited by stevena on Thu Apr 24, 2003 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## foser

ik las ergens anders op 't forum dat je dan "pc105" moet gebruiken

----------

## stevena

 *foser wrote:*   

> ik las ergens anders op 't forum dat je dan "pc105" moet gebruiken

 

Heb dat ook gelezen/geprobeerd maar hij doet het niet.

Steven

----------

## SeJo

Steven heb je een gewoon azerty of een qwerty bord? 

azerty werkt met pc105 en layout be...

check eens of je in je config geen dubbele declaratie hebt ergens...

----------

## JefP@@

gebruik je kde ? en zo ja.. check eens hoe je keyboard instellingen staan in je kde. Als deze nog op pc104 staan, heb je hetzelfde probleem ...

Alles op pc105 zetten is de boodschap  :Wink: 

Grtz

----------

## zwik

Ik heb hier ook last van. Wanneer ik bijvoorbeeld een Eterm open gebeurd er niks wanneer ik op de tilde druk.

Ik zal hier op de forums ook zoeken  :Wink:  .

----------

## Raskas

zelfde probleem in kde3

als er iemand ook dat probleem had, en een oplossing heeft gevonden: posten a.u.b

Greetzzz Raskas

----------

## wdconinc

Hallo,

Het probleem komt bij mij ook voor.  Tot verleden week had ik het probleem met de verdwenen backslash.  Dat is nu opgelost, maar mijn verbazing was groot toen mijn tilde verdwenen was.  De verandering is gebeurd bij de overgang naar de nieuwe xfree (ik gebruik wel "<tilde>x86", grrr  :Smile:  ).

Bestaat er misschien maar een beperkte plaats voor toetsen in het geheugen en moeten er bepaalde toetsen verdwijnen als er andere bijkomen?  :Smile: 

Iig, vrij vervelend om iedere keer een destructor in c++ te maken door te copy&pasten...

Greetz

wouter

----------

## wdconinc

Hoi,

Trouwens, geen enkele dead-key doet het.  Het is niet enkel de tilde.  Ook de accenten (dead_acute, dead_grave, en alle andere dead_* in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/be)

greetz,

wouter

----------

## kamikaz3

ik heb juist hetzelfde sinds gisteren, na m'n upgrade van xfree

----------

## Raskas

het probleem is bij mij ook ontstaan na de update van xfree...

mogelijk iets met xfree? een bug?

----------

## schutten

Kijk eens in deze thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=294397

Ik had hetzelfde probleem, maar nu werkt het weer.

----------

## stevena

Bedankt.  

Werkt schitterend! (zelfs zonder dat KDE het keyboard moet mappen) 

Dus kort samengevat:

in "/etc/env.d/02locale" LC_CTYPE="nl_BE@euro" zetten

#env-update

#source /etc/profile

x herstarten

MODERATOR GARO:

 *Quote:*   

> in "/etc/env.d/02locale" LC_CTYPE="nl_BE@euro" zetten

 

als dit bestand niet bestaat maak het dan aan: 

```
su -

touch /etc/env.d/02locale

```

----------

## Da_dille

bij mij werkt dat niet

kan ik nog iets anders proberen???

ok het werkt 

prachtig

bedankt

----------

## tHeoo

Ik heb nog steeds problemen sinds ik overgestapt ben naar X 4.3.0-r2. Ik had 4.2.1. Daar als instellingen in XF86Config:

```

   Option    "XkbLayout"     "us"

   Option    "XkbModel"     "pc105"

   Option    "XkbRules"     "xfree86"

```

Dit heb ik nu weer in 4.3.0. Ik heb al geremerged via:

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/XFree-compose-*

emerge sync

emerge xfree

etc-update

maar nog steeds problemen in KDE. MIjn taalsettings zijn nl_NL@euro via LANG="nl_NL@euro" in .bashrc Dat geeft deze output :

```

#locale

LANG=nl_NL@euro

LC_CTYPE="nl_NL@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="nl_NL@euro"

LC_TIME="nl_NL@euro"

LC_COLLATE="nl_NL@euro"

LC_MONETARY="nl_NL@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="nl_NL@euro"

LC_PAPER="nl_NL@euro"

LC_NAME="nl_NL@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="nl_NL@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="nl_NL@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="nl_NL@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="nl_NL@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

Dus die 02locale file lijk ik niet nodig te hebben. Als ik in KDE alle toetsenbordindelingen uitschakel kan ik geen dode toetsen gebruiken, maar alle tekens werken behalve Euro. Als ik us_intl als extra indeling toevoeg heb ik ineens geen aanhalingsteken (') meer en ("), of ik nu de additionele indeling gebruik of niet.

Iemand enig idee hoe dit zit?

Hart.gr.,

Maarten Wisse

----------

## Braempje

Waarom staat je XkbLayout op us? Is dat niet het probleem?

----------

## tHeoo

Omdat ik een us keyboard heb, zoals de meeste Nederlanders. Het heeft altijd gewerkt zo.

----------

## Braempje

 *tHeoo wrote:*   

> Omdat ik een us keyboard heb, zoals de meeste Nederlanders. Het heeft altijd gewerkt zo.

 

Mijn excuses, dat zal een patriotistisch trekje zijn van mij  :Embarassed: 

----------

## schutten

tHeoo,

De .bashrc wordt pas gelezen als je een terminal opstart, en heeft (dacht ik) nog geen effect gehad als KDE zelf opstart.

Misschien heb je toch de 02locale file nodig...

----------

## stevena

 *Quote:*   

>  en heeft (dacht ik) nog geen effect gehad als KDE zelf opstart

 

Niet als je grafisch boot nee.

Als je grafisch boot haalt het dus niets uit om de LANG in de .bashrc te zetten omdat je dan helemaal niet langs bash passeert.  Maar misschien kan je het dan wel in de .xinitrc zetten.  Dit is maar een klein ideetje, heb nu geen tijd om het uit te proberen maar het zou wel eens kunnen werken.

In elk geval denk ik dat het het veiligst is om het gewoon in de /etc/profile te zetten.

Veel geluk.

----------

## progster

~ Blij dat z'n dead keys terug werken ~

----------

## theBlackDragon

Ik had dit probleem ook met XFree 4.3.0-r2, met r3 is alles weer in orde, misschien handig om te upgraden?   :Wink: 

----------

